# Barrel Bar



## srcorn (Sep 20, 2009)

I have purchased 4 53 gal wooden whiskey barrels, and am wanting to build a bar, does any one have plans on how to do this?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Barrel plans are really difficult to come by. I've had some luck finding images online, but you'd have to make up your own plans. I've seen barrel halves that are open to the inside of the bar with shelving. We go wine tasting a lot, so there are a lot of wine barrel options out there too. I just saw a wine rack that was five staves on each side, banded with hoop sections, with stave shelves in between. The curved staves held the wine with spacers in between. It looked kind of like a rounded bookshelf. Very cool.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Try barrel bar designs .com or oakley barrel bars .com, that should give you some ideas. I don't know about plans though.


----------



## winecountrywhimsy (Mar 26, 2009)

You probably have your bar done already, but I thought I would post this anyway.

I built a simple bar with wine barrels. My bar sits against a wall, more like a side table than a bar you would stand beind, but it could work either way. I used two barrels. I cut a hole in the front of each barrel between the middle two staves, about 18 in. wide. I put a shelf inside to hold bottles, glasses etc. The shelves are made from barrel heads. How I get the barrel heads inside the hole is another story I will share if you want. I mae a rack to hold wine bottles and layed that over the barrels and used two 1×12 pine boards joined together for the top. I made a wine glass holder that hangs below the bar between the two barrels.

I made a similar design entertainment stand with one wine barrel. I cut the hole in the front in a similar manner and put my electronic equipment inside. I installed a lazy suzan on top with another barrel head so that the TV on top can spin around.

I will take some picks and show the project on my page, look for it next week.

Good luck.

Todd


----------

